# GT: Game 7 - Clippers @ 76ers; 11/13



## qross1fan

*<center>







@







*
*Los Angeles Clippers (5-1) @ Philadelphia 76ers (3-3)*
*Date: Sunday, November 13th
Arena: Wachovia Center
Time: 3 PM Pacific, 6 PM Pacific
Los Angeles Media: KTLA Channel 5; KTLK AM 1150
Philadelphia Media: CSN; WIP 610 AM
Clippers Last Game: Defeated Hawks @ Atl 102-95
76ers Last Game: Defeated Lakers in Phila 85-81
Last Meeting: 2/6/2004, @ 76ers; 106-104 76ers Won*

*Clippers Starters:*




































*Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman
*

*76ers Starters:**




































Allen Iverson/Andre Igoudala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter*
*
Coaches: 















Mike Dunleavy Sr. vs Maurice Cheeks*

*Prediction: Clippers win 91-82**
Prediction Record: 5-1*


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

how u like me going retro?


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

Hope it won't jinx the team.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Hope it won't jinx the team.


 u kno what . . thats exactly what i thought and it better not


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

Will the Clippers be wearing the throwback Braves jerseys on Sunday?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

nah, i just decided to have fun with it lol


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

if clips can win this with brand achieving another great game, he's guaranteed to get player of the week for his monstrous effort. this is a step for him getting into the all-star game this season...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

Hey 'q':

PLEASE CHANGE THAT TO THE CLIPPERS. If you can't, please ask a moderator to do it for you, and IMMEDIATELY.

It doesn't 'feel' good to me.

Thank you.


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

Its gonna be a tough road game but it will be a good early test to see how far we have come. Will Coach D put Q Ross on AI?


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Hey 'q':
> 
> PLEASE CHANGE THAT TO THE CLIPPERS. If you can't, please ask a moderator to do it for you, and IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> It doesn't 'feel' good to me.
> 
> Thank you.


Come on, be brave. :angel:


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Hey 'q':
> 
> PLEASE CHANGE THAT TO THE CLIPPERS. If you can't, please ask a moderator to do it for you, and IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> It doesn't 'feel' good to me.
> 
> Thank you.


 if people want me to change it, i will . . . .so anyone else think i should?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

76ers Game Thread :cheers:


----------



## Weasel

76ers are coming off a win over the Lakers. But they are missing Dalembert which gave Mihm an opportunity to do well. Hopefully Kaman takes advantage of the thinness of centers on the 76ers. Iverson will be Iverson so it will be very tough to stop him. I thought the 76ers were going to suck going 0-3 but have won 3 straight, it should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*



qrich1fan said:


> if people want me to change it, i will . . . .so anyone else think i should?


Dont worry about it. Im not superstitious. They should have gone retro for this game though. I think every team should go retro at least once a month. I would even be down for it it it was every Sunday.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: GT: Game 7 - Braves @ 76ers; 11/13*

Wonder if we will see Q Ross assigned to iverson. Id also like to see cassell posting up iverson, or shooting over him. 

Id like to see the clippers in the san diego uniforms once in a while.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think they'll put Singleton on Iverson. It's a huge mismatch that way.


----------



## qross1fan

ok so if we put Ross on Iverson, then Mobley on Igoudala and Cassell on Korver? IF we do in fact have AI guarded by Ross, Phila will get many more mismatches


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

awww man what great way to celebrate my bday today nov 13 than with a Clippers victory!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


hmmm well they won by 4 against the Lakers, the Clippers are a better team than the Lakers

right now so hmm.....Korver is a 3pt threat, Chris high Post, Allen Iverson...hmm

yea i think they should put Q Ross on Iverson....

cuz Igudala cant do anything but dunk so eh

GO CLIPPERS 

OH MAN CANT WAIT    oh yeah, you know how some people are saying we havent beat

QUALITY teams....the Wizards, not only handed them their first loss, but they may be as good a

team out their. THEY BEAT THE SPURS TODAY handedly 

So hmmmm

people should stop Clipper hating!!!!! :curse: 

go clipperS! :cheers:


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215781


----------



## Weasel

LAtimes reporting that McCarty might see some playing time for this game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

ElMarroAfamado said:


> awww man what great way to celebrate my bday today nov 13 than with a Clippers victory!!!


My birthday too. :cheers:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215781


Philly favored by 2.5? Don't they know this is an easy win for the Clippers?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Sir Patchwork said:


> Philly favored by 2.5? Don't they know this is an easy win for the Clippers?



Hey, I hope they keep doing that. I'm making boat loads of cash off these odds... Like the Seattle game.... Wow, I got some cash off that game.

Clippers should kill Philly, I mean in a bad way. I'd like to see Corey get some more minutes he looked great in the last game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hey, I hope they keep doing that. I'm making boat loads of cash off these odds... Like the Seattle game.... Wow, I got some cash off that game.


I actually got money on Philly to cover in Sunday's game, they play well in Philly, and have had a really difficult schedule so far. I can see the Clippers pulling it out though. Regardless, I've made a good amount of money already this season as well. Hope my luck continues, although the lines are getting much more difficult to predict with all the teams settling into their levels.


----------



## DaFranchise

Lets all keep in mind that we sucked on the road last year(only 11 wins last year). We already have 3 wins in 4 games on the road. We were dominant at Staples last year. This will be our 5th road game and we have had only 2 home games. In previous years any road game was a tough road game for the Clips. If we can go .500 on the road and dominate at home like last year we could very easily end up with 50+ wins.


----------



## qross1fan

11 wins on the road last year . . 3 already this year . . whats that? 25% of last years wins already in just 4 games? wow . . . cmon lets take this!


----------



## DaFranchise

Its gonna be a tough road test. A 3-1 road trip would be great!


----------



## qross1fan

looks like ima miss tip-off due to the MLS Cup going into Overtime . . . GO GALAXY


----------



## DaFranchise

qrich1fan said:


> looks like ima miss tip-off due to the MLS Cup going into Overtime . . . GO GALAXY


I hate the MLS. Good luck with that.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Ross will be on AI during the game.


----------



## qross1fan

DaFranchise said:


> I hate the MLS. Good luck with that.


 heh dont hate .. galaxy scores in OT!!!! 15 min defense all we need cmon :cheers:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Go Clippers basketball!


----------



## qross1fan

Wilmatic2 said:


> Go Clippers basketball!


 yes yes go clippers!!! . . usual startings 5 for LA vs Iggy, AI, Korver, hunter, CWebb


----------



## Weasel

Brand, Kaman, Ross, Mobley, Cassell vs. Webber, Hunter, Korver, AI, Iguodala


----------



## Weasel

Kaman wins the tip!


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman got the tip . . wow . . Cass misses and Phila ball


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a sweet jumper, 2-0.


----------



## G-Force

I was too late in placing a vBookie bet on this game. ANyway, I'm picking the Clippers to win in Philly. AI will get his 30 points, but he'll have to take almost 30 shots to do it.

I'm looking for Elton to put up another big game and maybe Sam can torch AI with a big game of his own. Go Clippers!

G-Force


----------



## Wilmatic2

Eb is money.


----------



## Weasel

Foul on Ross. In the game Ross is on AI and Iggy is on Cassell.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with an sweet pass to Kaman who makes an interesting layup.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Kaman!


----------



## Wilmatic2

second foul on Ross.


----------



## Weasel

Oh no, Ross picks up his 2nd foul on a very late call.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a VERY long 2.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with his new sweeping hook shot and Iverson with another bucket.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley takes Korver, gets fouled and makes it.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with a 2 and it is tied up at 13.


----------



## Weasel

Good block by Kaman but on the rebound Cassell picks up his 2nd, bad call. :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

The arena looks full --- are we also selling out other arenas now?

EDIT: No ... the second level is totally empty. Maybe because it's early Sunday.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

AI1 and AI2 are proving to be the challenge we thought they'd be.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley goes back Korver again but gets fouled by Webber? or Hunter? and will be shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Block by Kaman but Ewing turns it over. The refs are horrible, they call a LATE call on Maggette.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!. Tied game.


----------



## Weasel

I usually dont complain about the refs but these refs are horrid.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Yep ... I don't know what that call on Corey was.


----------



## qross1fan

Galaxy wins!!! now tuning into Clippers game


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Mobley has looked good ... doing what we brought him here to do. But, the Refs are going to take him out of the game with the fouls.

Sam, again, is NOT on.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Philly 23/17

1st quarter with 3:09


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## qross1fan

23-19 Phila lead and back court violation on Phila


----------



## qross1fan

Salmons checks in for Korver . . Maggs and ONE . . 23-21 LA; corey shooting one


----------



## Weasel

Maggette takes it to the hole, makes the shot, and gets fouled by Hunter.


----------



## qross1fan

James Thomas checks in for Hunter . . Maggs hits the FT . .23-22 . . .5-0 LA run . . foul on Ewing . . bad call . . seems like all calls were bad so far . . AI shooting two . . hits first . . 24-22 Phila . .hits second . 25-22 Phila


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs with a jumper . . 25-24 76ers


----------



## qross1fan

Iggy wia steal . . AI losses it and Corey takes it the whole way and gets fouled


----------



## Weasel

Maggette steals it and goes all the way and gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits it . . shocker . .27-25 . .hits second . .27-26 76ers


----------



## Weasel

Kaman now picks up his 2nd, getting out of hand.


----------



## qross1fan

Zelly checks in . . 29-26 Phila . . AI with 14


----------



## qross1fan

AI making it his personal goal to foul out every Clipper like Lawler said i guess . .Brand shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

EB misses it . . .29-26 . . . misses second . .


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca let Nailon wide open damnit :curse:

Brand drives and scores . . 31-28


----------



## Weasel

Mobley steals it but for some reason air balls his shot, announcers calling for a foul.

End of 1st:
Clippers 28
Sixers 31

This quarter was dominated on Clipper fouls which have sent the Sixers to the line a lot.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Man, Im stuck at school studying. I thought the game was tape delayed and started at 7:30 for some reason... :curse:


----------



## sertorius

Hey do the refs know they're not supposed to be this obvious about giving the game away to the home team?


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs goign right back to the line


----------



## Weasel

Korver can't guard anyone, Maggette flys past him and gets fouled by Korver.


----------



## qross1fan

31-29 Phila . . Maggs hits first and hits second . .31-20


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> 31-29 Phila . . Maggs hits first and hits second . .31-20


 31-30* Thomas hits for Phila . .33-30


----------



## qross1fan

Webb checks in for Thomas . . turnover Clips . . . . Salmons misses and loose ball foul on Phila


----------



## qross1fan

Cass is in the game . . Maggs hits a jumper . .33-32 LA . . .


----------



## Weasel

Maggette knocks down another and looks real good.


----------



## sertorius

Go Corey!


----------



## qross1fan

Nailon FT Jumper 35-32 76ers


----------



## qross1fan

Braca misses . . . Korver hits a three . .38-32 Phila


----------



## qross1fan

Mggs misses a three . . Korver misses a three . . . too many threes


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses a FT Line jumper . . . Braca left Webb open, Webber drove and Wilcox fouls him . .8:14 left . .38-32 Phila


----------



## Weasel

Clippers aren't playing well with AI out? That has to be some mistake. Cassell has another off night so far. Hopefully Mobley comes back in soon so him and Maggette can continue their good play.


----------



## sertorius

It's not looking good right now...


----------



## DaFranchise

Please play Singleton. Wilcox is back to his old self again.


----------



## qross1fan

Webb hits both . .40-32 Phila


----------



## sertorius

Is this team just complacent with 2 wins instead of 3?


----------



## qross1fan

42-32 . .not looking bit one good . . . another miss . . . Webb misses . . . Mobley, Brand and Ross about to return for LA and Wilcox loses it . .


----------



## Dynasty Raider

'q' --- PLEASE DROP THE "BRAVES" & put CLIPPERS!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Oh man, not pretty right now and the Clippers down 10.


----------



## qross1fan

another turnover, Ollie drives and scores . . . crappy play so far


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a 3 to end the drought.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits a three ending Philas 13-0 run . .


----------



## qross1fan

Webber misses . . . Mobley ANOTHER THREE!


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for another 3!


----------



## sertorius

Why don't WE pressure the ball more too? Let's give them a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## DaFranchise

Way to go Cat!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Thanks 'q':

Mobley is on now ... I think that's 2 3s. He's looking good. If only Cassell could get hot.


----------



## qross1fan

Salmons hits it, Brand misses, Salmons again . .50-38


----------



## sertorius

Cassell looks really frustrated right now, and Brand is not his usual self.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross, back court violation. . Brand hits it from the FT . .50-40


----------



## Weasel

Odd series of events and Brand hits the jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with another 3!


----------



## qross1fan

MOBLEY ANOTHER THREE!!! MCCARTY about to check in . .50-43


----------



## qross1fan

phila misses, sam misses . . AI misses . . time out on the court . . after Nailon got an and one . .2:41 left . . 52-43


----------



## DaFranchise

Cassell is playing horrible. Thank god Cat has 18 points


----------



## Weasel

Cassell shouldn't shoot for a while again, looks like McCarty is about to come in.


----------



## sertorius

Damnit! If you're gonna foul, FOUL.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

THAT was NOT a veteran decision by Cassell. He hasn't hit the side of a barn all day and then he takes that shot to kill the flow --- not wise at all.


----------



## qross1fan

Nailon hits it and McCarty IS in


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Clippers are playing dreadful defense. Sixers are shooting like 60% from the field. Their offensive output has been pretty good, but with defense like that, you can't expect to win games. They need to tighten it up a great deal.


----------



## sertorius

About time they called one of those ticky-tack fouls on them too.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel

Mobley drives it to the whole, give it to him!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross travels . . 53-45 Phila . . . get it down to 3/4 by the half cmon


----------



## qross1fan

Mccarty For Three!


----------



## Weasel

Walthaaaaaaaaaa for 3.


----------



## qross1fan

AI drives and cass gets his third foul


----------



## sertorius

This game has been hopeless.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell picks up his 3rd but with his shooting right now not a big loss?


----------



## qross1fan

AI hits both . .55-48


----------



## qross1fan

Turnover and easy Iggy score


----------



## Weasel

Clips can't handle the full court press...


----------



## DaFranchise

Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives and gets the foul on Webb . . non-shooting . . . this time brand drives and gets to the line


----------



## Weasel

Damn very hard foul on Salmons, should have been a flagrant.


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first . . 57-49 . . . Mobley with 20 wow . . hits second . .57-50 Phila


----------



## qross1fan

Iggy misses . . . Thomas lost it, out on Mobley . . . Ewing knocks it out . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Salmons hits a three . .1 left . . . 60-50 @ half . .sloppy sloppy sloppy play


----------



## DaFranchise

ouch that 3 hurts.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Ok ... other than the Refs taking us out of our rhythm in the first ... what is wrong?


----------



## Weasel

Half:
Clippers 50
76ers 60

You think with all those 3's the Clippers would be close but no. Not a good defensive quarter for the Clippers, which is because they are not being aggresive with all the fouls picked up in the 1st quarter. Cassell when he comes back has to lead the comeback he has been awful on his shooting. Maggette needs to play more, he is scoring with easy and need more time.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam not hitting a shot and all these turnovers . . . yup thats it


----------



## Sir Patchwork

They sure as hell can't give the Sixers another 60 points in the 2nd half, unless they plan on having a 71 point half. Defense will be the key in the 2nd half. Turnovers too, obviously.


----------



## DaFranchise

qrich1fan said:


> Sam not hitting a shot and all these turnovers . . . yup thats it


NO kidding. Turnovers and Philly is getting easy layups. Why isnt SIngleton playing?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

That's always a good question...why isn't Singleton playing against AI2?

Maybe behind the scenes, Singleton has voiced dissatisfaction about the lack of playing time and is in Dunleavy's doghouse (ala Wilcox last year). Who knows. He needs to sit Cassell until he finds his shot.


----------



## qross1fan

DaFranchise said:


> NO kidding. Turnovers and Philly is getting easy layups. Why isnt SIngleton playing?


 seriously . . Singy should be playing


----------



## Weasel

Biggest problem was that the Clippers couldn't adjust to the full court pressure by the 76ers which led to a few TO's and easy buckets for them.


----------



## qross1fan

man we need to rebound, get pts in the paint and stop turning it over


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes the jumper to start the half.


----------



## qross1fan

Shaggy rebounds a hunter miss . . Brand hits . . 60-52 Phila


----------



## qross1fan

another missed rebound . . . sheezh we need to rebound the ball as well . .


----------



## Weasel

Another bad foul.


----------



## qross1fan

we need to rebound the damn ball . . . AI hits . .shocker? nah


----------



## qross1fan

Brand will shoot two . .62-52 . . Hunter has 3 fouls


----------



## qross1fan

hits the first . . hits second . .62-54 . . now play some D


----------



## qross1fan

Korver hits a three . . 65-54 . . . we need to play some defense . . defense 3 second


----------



## Weasel

Illegal defense by the Sixers, Cassell makes the FT.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass gets his first pts . .65-55 Phila . . another TO . . . Dunk for Iggy . .67-55 . . Mobley hits . .67-57


----------



## qross1fan

4 fouls on Cuttino now . . . . damn clips playin sloppy


----------



## Weasel

Mobley picks up with 4th and bad news continues.


----------



## qross1fan

68-57 Phila . . 69-57 . . .


----------



## qross1fan

another miss . . another clipper foul . . . . . Hunter shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Another bad game for Kaman and this game is getting away.


----------



## qross1fan

70-57 . . 9:05 left in the third, time out LA


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Has Dunleavy forgotten how DEEP we are?

Where's Corey, where's Wilcox. Hell ... we're losing, throw in an entirely different line-up.


----------



## qross1fan

Hunter misses . .Kaman rebounds . . . Ross with a jumper . . .59-70 76ers


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers force a turnover . . Cassell hits a three!!! 70-62


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

BINGO ... Cassell hits, then gets happy and tries again and misses.


----------



## qross1fan

AI misses . . . Cass misses this time . . some dumb shots he's taking . . . . 76ers turn it over . . 70-62


----------



## Weasel

Good job by Ross on poking Hunters eyes.


----------



## qross1fan

now they say it was a clear path to the basket . .Corey will shoot a FT . . hits it . .70-63 Phila


----------



## Weasel

Brand leans in and gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand forces a foul on Webb and will shoot two . . god damn clips woke up


----------



## qross1fan

Hits first . . 70-64 . . hits second . . 70-65


----------



## Weasel

Sloppy mess and the Clippers get nothing out of it.


----------



## qross1fan

8-0 Clips run . . Magg misses . . Kaman misses . . Cass gets it . .Brand misses . . Kaman misses a tip . . idiot grab the ball . .70-65 still


----------



## qross1fan

another Phila misses . .EB with the jam . . 70-67 Phila . . 10-0 LA run


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a dunk and the Clippers are only down 3. Good stuf right now, keep it up Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Phila calls TO . . hope the clips dont stop they run


----------



## Dynasty Raider

OK ... Tell me why did Kaman pull an Olowakandi move, and try to flip the ball in? Why didn't he grab the ball and put it in the basket and get fouled?


:curse: 

There were some other bad exchanges during that episode, but he's our CENTER. He has to muscle it in.


----------



## qross1fan

a miss but a foul on Kaman . . James Thomas shooting two . . . 4 on Kaman . . .


----------



## Weasel

McCarty comes in for Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

Waltaaaa checks in for Kaman


----------



## qross1fan

71-67 Thomas makes one . . 10-1 LA run . . Maggs gets fouled and will shoot two?


----------



## qross1fan

non shooting . . Watlaaa misses a three . . Iggy misses, Webb tips it in . . BOX OUT! . . 73-67 76ers . . Brand gets rejected . . MAggs drives and no foul? BS


----------



## qross1fan

Phola TO . . Maggs scores . . 73-69 Phila


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a good layup.


----------



## qross1fan

Korver answers . .75-69


----------



## Weasel

Korver with a 2? You know something is wrong when it makes two's.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses . . . sloppy plays again . . . Iggy misses . . Ross scores . . 75-71


----------



## Weasel

Sweet save by Ross and he makes it.


----------



## qross1fan

Webber traveled!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs drives and no foul aain . .CLipper ball still


----------



## qross1fan

Ross AGAIN . .75-73 Phila


----------



## Weasel

Sweet interesting layup by Ross!


----------



## qross1fan

Nailon hits a open jumper . .77-73


----------



## qross1fan

offensive foul on Maggs . . damn cmon get ur heads together


----------



## qross1fan

Walta misses again . . .


----------



## qross1fan

81-73 . . right when we were back in it . . 20 second time out LA


----------



## Weasel

Just like that it is an 8 point lead for the Sixers.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs loses it . .Walta misses ANOTHER three


----------



## qross1fan

and Korver hits a three . .84-73


----------



## Weasel

Korver sinks a 3...................


----------



## Dynasty Raider

The fouls on Corey are not being called. His reputation for getting to the line precedes him, IMO.

McCarty is trying too hard to hit those 3s.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets fouled and will shoot two . . finally caught a break . .


----------



## qross1fan

Phila calls a 20 second to of there own . . . 1:27 left in the half


----------



## Dynasty Raider

We're still in the 3rd quarter ... good.


----------



## Weasel

Why isn't Mobley back in?


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first . . . hits the second . .84-75


----------



## Sliccat

thanks for the updates.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca checks in for EB


----------



## qross1fan

AI misses . . foul on Phila . .thank god . . Braca shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca shooting 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Braca hits the first . .84-76 . . hits second . .84-77 . . cmon D


----------



## qross1fan

AI misses a three . . Maggs rebounds . . Braca hits it . .84-79


----------



## Weasel

Nice flop by Nailon but Rebraca scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Nailon hits it on the other end . . .86-79


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Did you see how high Corey went to get that rebound? I think the hamstring is healed. He'll want to start soon.


----------



## Weasel

Damn, McCarty can't buy a shot.


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty misses again . . . .


----------



## Sliccat

AI's playing stupid.


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:
Clippers 79
Sixers 86

A better quarter but they had the one big lapse after they cut it down to 2 and haven't been able to bounce back. Mobley should be back for the 4th and hopefully he continues to light it up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

End of the Third.


I think it's time to put on the seatbelt!!!! We're learning to deal with adversity on the road for this team AND so are they. 

One thing is for sure ... they're not giving up and continues to come back.

Now we can bring in Mobley and hope he's still hot. Now would also be a good time to bring in Singleton since the Sixers haven't seen him play.


here we gooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

17-2 Phila on 2nd chance pts . . Braca scores . . 86-81 and no call


----------



## Weasel

Nice pass from McCarty to Rebraca and bad no call on that foul.


----------



## qross1fan

another foul against LA . . damn refs


----------



## qross1fan

Nailon hits both . .88-81 Phila


----------



## qross1fan

REBRACA AGAIN .. 88-83 76ers


----------



## DaFranchise

Nailon is killing us tonight


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca with a nice step through for the basket.


----------



## qross1fan

cmon Defense!!! . . another offensive rebound . . god damn . . . .


----------



## qross1fan

4th foul on Steven Hunter . . nice stuff Zeljko


----------



## DaFranchise

Good D by Waltaa


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits a three . .88-86


----------



## Weasel

Maggette for 3.


----------



## qross1fan

AI misses . . Sam rebounds!!


----------



## qross1fan

Sam with another quick shot . . god damn chill Sam


----------



## Dynasty Raider

"Z" is having a good game. 

Wonder what Dunleavy saw missing in Kaman's game?


We could have tied the game, but guess who took the shot and missed? :curse:


----------



## DaFranchise

Sam needs to relax and let the game come to him. He is forcing right now


----------



## Weasel

Finally Mobley comes back in.


----------



## qross1fan

bad stuff that was way before the shot . . Nailon hits the first . .89-86. .Brand and Mobley check in for Ross and Waltaa


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Go Clips go!


----------



## qross1fan

no foul on Rebraca? bad reffing . . AI hits it . .92-86


----------



## qross1fan

94-86 and 1 AI . .


----------



## Weasel

And again just like the Sixers are up big again. Bring Ross back in.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, Rebraca should be in there!


----------



## DaFranchise

Sam is not playing too well


----------



## qross1fan

95-86


----------



## qross1fan

too many crappy calls . . fall on braca


----------



## qross1fan

Hunter with a jam . . 97-86


----------



## qross1fan

loose ball foul on Hunter


----------



## Weasel

Clippers need another run, right now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Singleton would be nice on Hunter.


WHAT good does it do to have a deep bench if we're not going to play the guys. Damnit!!!1


----------



## qross1fan

EB scores! 97-86


----------



## ClipOre4Life

And the game is slipping away...Clips can't come back here...


----------



## qross1fan

97-88 . .and AI double dribbles!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand shut webber down . . . foul on Mobley?


----------



## Weasel

Bad decision to bring Kaman in, the is the last thing the Clippers need.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ya Kaman sucks major balls.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross in for Maggs . . Salmons scores . .99-88 . .Cass gets fouled . . non shooting


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I'll bet Sam and Mobley say to each other ... "No WONDER the Clippers haven't won ... they NEVER get the calls that other teams do."


----------



## qross1fan

101-88 . .lawlers law in affect . . break it!!! . . . Ross gets fouled hard and time out on the court . . 5:55 left


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Iguodola must be playing great defense on Maggz.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a bad pass (NO surprised), lucky Brand gets is and goes to Ross who gets fouled.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This game is over.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

That's twice Ross has been knocked down like that tonight.

Sixers are playing physical ... we're not, well ... Corey has but the Refs took care of that.


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> This game is over.


 damn, people giving up already? if so, just turn ur tv's off then


----------



## DaFranchise

Its not over yet but we have been outplayed.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits it . . 101-89 . . . . hits second . .101-90


----------



## qross1fan

Webber hits . . 103-90 . . . . Brand gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

EB misses . . and makes . .103-91


----------



## qross1fan

foul on brand . . . sheezh stupid *** refs . . ewing checks in for sam i am


----------



## qross1fan

AI misses . . Brand rebounds . . . and a 24 shot clock . . g'damn


----------



## qross1fan

Sixers turn it over


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Give up already, the pain diminishes once you give up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> Its not over yet but we have been outplayed.


AND out-coached.


----------



## DaFranchise

Cant blame the refs, thats why is called home court advantage.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley shooting two, makes 1.


----------



## qross1fan

4:20 left . . . Mobley gets fouled . . . Mobley'll shoot two . . .Cat misses the first . . . Mobley hits the second . . 103-92 . . cmon D


----------



## Weasel

Good "pass" by Mobley to Brand who will try for the 3 point play.


----------



## qross1fan

Webb misses . . . brand gets a and one . . 103-94 . . EB makes it . .103-95


----------



## qross1fan

OFFENSIVE FOUL ON AI . . 3:37 left nice play Corey


----------



## ClipOre4Life

If we win this I will die.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses and no one went for a rebound? . . .brand blocks it and a fouls called . .salmons shooting two


----------



## DaFranchise

We needed that jumper by Q Ross.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Hunter and Webber both have 5 fouls.


----------



## Weasel

Bare some miracle it looks like a Loss.


----------



## qross1fan

Salmons hits the first . . 104-95 . . hits second . .105-95


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a bank . .105-97


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Alright, now it's over. This game was lost by turnovers by Maggette and bad shooting by Casse. Plus no rebounding by Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

cmon D . . . Ross blocks korver and a jump ball . .2:28 left


----------



## DaFranchise

Clips not giving up yet and neither should we.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> Cant blame the refs, thats why is called home court advantage.


Yeah ... you're right. Besides, when you're good enough you overcome those calls.


This just lets us know how much more work we need to do. Although it hurts, we need this type of challenge to improve ... AND, this loss is basically expected.

AI ain't no joke --- neither one of them.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

By no rebounding by Brand I mean he should get 15 rebounds.


----------



## DaFranchise

Gotta win this jump ball


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Hey Oreo --- chill until the game is officially over, please.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross take sthe tip . .


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Oreo lol. :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

COREY AND ONE!! 105-99 . .god damn the ball spun around


----------



## Weasel

Maggette shoots gets fouled and the ball slowly goes in!


----------



## DaFranchise

NOt over. Way to go Mags


----------



## qross1fan

holy **** at that rim around . .105-100 Maggs hit it . .


----------



## qross1fan

Webber gets fouled . . will shoot two


----------



## ClipOre4Life

oh my god, it isn't possible...


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> Hey Oreo --- chill until the game is officially over, please.


Oreo!..Thats funny ****


----------



## qross1fan

Webb hits it . .106-100 . . . makes second . .107-100


----------



## qross1fan

BAD CALL! . . mon D


----------



## Weasel

Rookie mistake, that is why rookies shouldn't be in crunch time.


----------



## DaFranchise

Ewing out of control. That one hurt.


----------



## qross1fan

cass ready to check in . . . AI misses . . Mobley misses a three . . Ross lost it . . .AI hits the dagger . .109-100


----------



## Weasel

Game.


----------



## qross1fan

out on Phila . . . Ewing scores . .109-102 . . . foul


----------



## DaFranchise

Oh well....Hey we are still 5-2.. Clips just got outplayed and its tough to overcome all those turnovers on the road.


----------



## qross1fan

ai hits the first . . and scond . .ai shooting again . .111-104


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i think everyone agrees with me when i say cassell's hero days are over and stop taking those retarded pull-up jump shots when no one is set up for the rebound. f taht old *******, cant wait till livingston gets back


----------



## qross1fan

misses second . . . 112-106


----------



## qross1fan

another foul . . 112-106 . . 5.5 left


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Now I can call it. Game Over. We lost due to Sam's continued poor shooting, Cassel's turnovers, Ewing's turnovers, McCarty's bad shooting, and poor team rebounding.


----------



## qross1fan

one and one . .113-108 . . . game 5-2


----------



## Dynasty Raider

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i think everyone agrees with me when i say cassell's hero days are over and stop taking those retarded pull-up jump shots when no one is set up for the rebound. f taht old *******, cant wait till livingston gets back


Through all of that other stuff you're saying ... yeah, I'll be happy when we get Shaun.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Considering We're tied with SA and SA has played pretty much teams that are worse (except for Hawks) this wasn't too bad.


----------



## DaFranchise

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i think everyone agrees with me when i say cassell's hero days are over and stop taking those retarded pull-up jump shots when no one is set up for the rebound. f taht old *******, cant wait till livingston gets back


I do have to question Sams shot selection in tonights game. There was a huge positive in this loss. The Clips never gave up and they played their *** off until the final buzzer. I loved seeing that. We bounce back Tuesday at home vs Bobby and the Bucks. Should be a good game, Bucks off to a good start as well


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Let's take Milwaukee and the Lakers.


----------



## DaFranchise

Is Singleton really in Mike D's doghouse? I just read the other day that SIngleton has the best reboundind to minutes played ration on the team. Also Mike D said that he needs to find a way to get SIngleton into the game. What do u guys think of trading Wilcox? He has all of sudden disappeared again.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Don't worry about it. I'm not, if the clips win, they win, if they don't it's the players and the coach, not us fans who have to get defensive lol...

Something I undoubtably can't stop doing, getting defensive.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well, it would have been nice if we had gotten this game, but very few (including me) thought we could do it.

We haven't looked fluid in any of our wins and I'm yet to see the value of Sam. I don't know what he's waiting on to show up. It doesn't matter where Dunleavy plays him, he's not producing. Did we make a mistake? Well, will still to see how long Marko will be healthy. 

Well ... that makes 2 losses.  that sounds funny ... 2 losses and we're crying. We have like 30-40 more of these to go. 

I guess, maybe it's not the loss but HOW we looked losing. This too shall pass.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

foul troubles really killed us...i mean both offensively and defensively. ross left the 1st quarter early and AI exploded, and wow, i knew this guy could play defense but he was just fantastic guarding iverson tonite. then mobley had to be taken out when he was ON FIRE, that stung us on offense a bit. i don't kno why they're getting these stupid fouls called on them. 

also, why did the clips allow lee nailon to get 21 pts on 8-11 shooting off the bench? i think this was partially cuz of walter Mccarty, who has been very unimpressive in his season debut


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think the refs were biased in the first half though.


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm not, if the clips win, they win, if they don't it's the players and the coach, not us fans who have to get defensive lol...
> 
> Something I undoubtably can't stop doing, getting defensive.


I blame all of us for the loss. Nah Im just kidding. We were all getting a little greedy. We are to a good start and a 2-2 road trip is not too bad considering our past road woes.


----------



## Starbury03

I was pretty sure they would lose this game but they should have won. They needed someone to guard Nailon and get into him to take him out of his game and someone to get some offensive and defensive rebounds. Oh yeah James Singelton is the perfect guy, how many minutes did he get? What the hell was Dunleavy doing? They couldnt rebound worth **** today, so put inyour best rebounder at least for a couple minutes to see what happens.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Let's not forget, we have no control over how the Clippers play. If they play well, they do, we can't really control it.

If I had a playstation controller, then I'd use it.


----------



## DaFranchise

Q Ross played stellar D. It wouldnt be such a bad idea to bring Mags off the bench for awhile.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Starbury03 said:


> I was pretty sure they would lose this game but they should have won. They needed someone to guard Nailon and get into him to take him out of his game and someone to get some offensive and defensive rebounds. Oh yeah James Singelton is the perfect guy, how many minutes did he get? What the hell was Dunleavy doing? They couldnt rebound worth **** today, so put inyour best rebounder at least for a couple minutes to see what happens.


i absolutely agree with that. singleton woulda been perfect on nailon, and mccarty didnt do crap. singleton should be getting more PT over mccarty. i defintely didn't agree with dunleavy's substitions tonite


----------



## DaFranchise

Starbury03 said:


> I was pretty sure they would lose this game but they should have won. They needed someone to guard Nailon and get into him to take him out of his game and someone to get some offensive and defensive rebounds. Oh yeah James Singelton is the perfect guy, how many minutes did he get? What the hell was Dunleavy doing? They couldnt rebound worth **** today, so put inyour best rebounder at least for a couple minutes to see what happens.


Seriously..why isnt Singleton playing anymore?


----------



## Free Arsenal

I like Q Ross starting, but I don't like Cuttino playing in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

25% of clips shots were 3 pointers thats why they lost,if you gonna shoot that many you gotta make em or it`s just an easy reboundfor the other team


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> Is Singleton really in Mike D's doghouse? I just read the other day that SIngleton has the best reboundind to minutes played ration on the team. Also Mike D said that he needs to find a way to get SIngleton into the game. What do u guys think of trading Wilcox? He has all of sudden disappeared again.


I don't think it's the players --- I think Dunleavy has a real problem seeing when/knowing when to match certain players. He's trying to define his first 8 players and he's determined to make one of them Kaman. In his mind he has determined who those 8 will be and he will let them play until they measure up to his expectations.

I don't think he even cares or factors in what the other players can do. If he needs them, which is when he throws Wilcox in, he really expects them to perform as if they've played every game for 20+ minutes. That, IMO, is unrealistic and unfair to everyone including us.

Dunleavy may be good in identifying talent, but I'm losing faith in his 'system' for the players that he acquire, seriously.


----------



## Free Arsenal

DavidBlunkett said:


> 25% of clips shots were 3 pointers thats why they lost,if you gonna shoot that many you gotta make em or it`s just an easy reboundfor the other team


Not just that, turnovers killed us. The Clippers need to be more like Detroit and take care of the damn ball.


----------



## DaFranchise

DavidBlunkett said:


> 25% of clips shots were 3 pointers thats why they lost,if you gonna shoot that many you gotta make em or it`s just an easy reboundfor the other team


True. We shot too many 3s. Kaman needs to step up and get more aggressive.


----------



## Wilmatic2

To bad the Clippers didn't get the win tonight. I really thought they had a great chance to come away with the victory. The Clippers played a good game, not spectacular, but good. One player that bothered me was Lee Nailon. He had 16 points in 19 minutes, that is inexcusable. Clippers rebounding was horrific, which is why Singleton needs to be in the game. He would have provided defense on Nailon and grabbed rebounds. Dunleavy should stop massaging egos and needs to think about who is the right player to put into the game during a certain situation. Sorry, I'm upset.


----------



## Free Arsenal

And we really need livingston back to give us the plays.. cassell is lazy now.


----------



## G-Force

Just got home from emptying our storage unit and saw the final score. Looks like Sam was distributing the ball well but couldn't make a shot to save his life. As expected, Elton was Elton and had outplayed Webber. Heh heh heh. Maggette got his twenty, but I see 6 turnovers as well. Is he a little rusty?

For Philly, Iverson actually had a half decent shooting night and got his usual 10+ free throw attempts. I see he also had ten assists and *seven* turnovers. Oh well, that is part of the AI package deal. Looks like Nailon was a thorn in the CLippers side scoring 21 points while only missing three shots.

Another great game thread, guys. You really have it hoppin' over here in Clippers Land on game days. 

G-Force


----------



## Weasel

I am a little mad at Kaman. They guys isn't doing anything. The Sixers have no center right now but does Kaman have a big game? No. When Q Ross was in the game he did a pretty damn good job on AI, it is a shame he had to pick up those two fouls in the 1st which kept him out for a while. Cassell sucked tonight, Brand, Mobley, and Maggette put up good numbers. Mobley got slapped with too many fouls early also and could have put up alot more. The problem of this game was too many fouls and too many turnovers.


----------



## air_nitta

Just saw the box score on nba.com..... Waltah McCarty with 1-5 from the three, he didnt attempt a single field goal from anywhere else except the three ball....where was wilcox tonight - 5 minutes! and Singleton was benched...... Nailon got 21pts! Lee Nailon. One thing i did like is Maggette as a sixth man, he is scoring at an awesome rate off the bench! 20 pts in 29 mins is nuts!


----------



## air_nitta

By the way i really think we need livvy..... just to at least provide depth at the point guard position when ewing is off.... has goldwire seen any mins yet in the regular season?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Sir Patchwork said:


> I actually got money on Philly to cover in Sunday's game, they play well in Philly.


Well I'm 6-1 this season in predicting Clippers games, only the Sonics game I screwed up. No shame in losing to Philly on their home floor. Clippers need to pick things back up and try to give the Bucks a run for their money. 

The defense today was pathetic, and needs to be addressed. Average defense would have made them the winners today.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well I'm 6-1 this season in predicting Clippers games, only the Sonics game I screwed up. No shame in losing to Philly on their home floor. Clippers need to pick things back up and try to give the Bucks a run for their money.
> 
> The defense today was pathetic, and needs to be addressed. Average defense would have made them the winners today.


u think brand would have scored 30 if the sixers actually had a center on the floor ??
u think that webber is gonna shoot that badly every game??

when dalambert comes back and webber has some help on the boards the sixers are gonna be scary good


----------



## Sir Patchwork

DavidBlunkett said:


> when dalambert comes back and webber has some help on the boards the sixers are gonna be scary good


They're already pretty good, and underrated too. People talk about them losing their first three games, but only the Bobcats game should have been a win. They've played Dallas, Indiana, Detroit and Milwaukee already. That's 4 teams that look like they'll win 50 games or more. Like I said, no shame in losing to Philly on their home floor. They probably won't lose too many there this year.


----------

